# Interactive Chicken Forum Members Map



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I started an interactive Chicken Forum members map on google maps. You can add, remove, change your locations and edit your titles any time you want. 
Feel free advertise your eggs, chickens and chicken related business or just get on the map to share your location with other CF members.

1. Click on the link. https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208641837712679712555.0004e3d6d782dd6599d99

2. Make sure you are logged into your google account.

3. Zoom down to your area of the map.

4. Click the square red EDIT button.

5. Right Click on the map and add your location and what you want to say.

6. Click done.

ETA: You can't add or edit your info on your phone or tablet. It must be done from a PC. Then you can view the map on your mobil devices.

See you there!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Bump 
................


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Neat! I'll have to check it out!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't have a google account though. =(


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Google accounts are free. Go to google.com and make one. Then you can edit the map.
Good luck.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Bump......


----------

